# My Two White Widows



## Shiloh (Jun 10, 2021)

They are too young to post pics. It would be boring. I am growing them outdoors during the day, and bringing them in at night. I have both in antique Italian terracotta pots. They must like the PH of my rainwater and FL well water. My only issue may be the high heat outside, but they are adapting, slow but sturdy.

Just realized I am a white widow. Maybe this is serendipity.


----------



## vostok (Jul 6, 2021)

Italian terracotta pots ain't the best as some clay types can still absorb water leaving your medium toxic ...or cooked!

black/grey plastic pots please ...lol

good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 6, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 6, 2021)

Too late now! My plants are thriving in terracotta.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2021)

Terra-cotta pot a gang: - non democrats, fought AGAINST these ideas:    DEMOCRAT PARTY was the political organization that supported slavery, killed 364,000 Republican Union Soldiers that died ending The PARTY's love affair with slavery. liberals dont realize the KKK was the Party's terrorist organization, founded by and run by Democrats. party created and installed projects and ghettos, put abortion clinics in every major city center specifically to kill black, brown and Asian babies... even wrote and passed every Jim Crow Law in the South. liberal party's operatives murdered Abraham Lincoln and Martin Luther King Jr. .  Democrat Party also lynched and murdered 4,973 REPUBLICAN CIVIL RIGHTS ACTIVISTS between 1865 and 1968. btw that party OPPOSED women's suffrage. THE DEMOCRATS!

 That party opposed the 13, 14, 15 and 19th Amendments to the U.S. Constitution. DEMOCRAT party opposed the Civil and Voting Rights Acts of 1964-65. DEMOCRAT party was not this enlightened free love group of pot smoking Hippies in the 1960's. It was the radical Marxist foundation of modern left culture. LIBERALS think THE DEMOCRAT party are good people with good intentions. No! They are power seekers, tyrannical in nature and they are the enemy of the United States and its citizens. 

AMERICA is being red pilled slowly, but could speed the process if she had a little history lesson TO ALL!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 7, 2021)

BAN ME- THIS IS HISTORY!!!!!


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 7, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> BAN ME- THIS IS HISTORY!!!!!



You won't get any disapproval from me.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 7, 2021)

Just be careful my Brother. This site was almost destroyed by politics before and i don't want to see that happen again. I try and let members express themselves but we have to be careful on what we say because we have members from both sides of the isle on here and i don't want this to get into a pissing match between the two sides. There are several here who hold your same thoughts but keep it to themselves or they start a PM and invite whom they like to discuss such things.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 7, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Just be careful my Brother. This site was almost destroyed by politics before and i don't want to see that happen again. I try and let members express themselves but we have to be careful on what we say because we have members from both sides of the isle on here and i don't want this to get into a pissing match between the two sides. There are several here who hold your same thoughts but keep it to themselves or they start a PM and invite whom they like to discuss such things.



Only because this stuff was posted on my thread, I responded in deference to moderation. I know we need to honor the platform here and must be respectful.

Let us all transend the thoughts that weigh us down.


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

*My widows are budded up, resinous, healthy looking. However, the buds are puffy. Am I screwed?*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> *My widows are budded up, resinous, healthy looking. However, the buds are puffy. Am I screwed?*


Can we see them


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

The Buds Silly LOL
are they like this


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Coming along looking fine
How old are they now?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Coming along looking fine
> How old are they now?



*Germination was May 15. Other than that, I don't track time.*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Are they autos only 2 months and a few days I would say they are autos


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Plant another round
Try feeding them this time in bigger pots


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 23, 2021)

They have to deal with extreme temperatures. Yesterday 98.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 23, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> They have to deal with extreme temperatures. Yesterday 98.


Move it in shade if that hot if need be
as long as they have enough water 95 not very high


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> Terra-cotta pot a gang: - non democrats, fought AGAINST these ideas:    DEMOCRAT PARTY was the political organization that supported slavery, killed 364,000 Republican Union Soldiers that died ending The PARTY's love affair with slavery. liberals dont realize the KKK was the Party's terrorist organization, founded by and run by Democrats. party created and installed projects and ghettos, put abortion clinics in every major city center specifically to kill black, brown and Asian babies... even wrote and passed every Jim Crow Law in the South. liberal party's operatives murdered Abraham Lincoln and Martin Luther King Jr. .  Democrat Party also lynched and murdered 4,973 REPUBLICAN CIVIL RIGHTS ACTIVISTS between 1865 and 1968. btw that party OPPOSED women's suffrage. THE DEMOCRATS!
> 
> That party opposed the 13, 14, 15 and 19th Amendments to the U.S. Constitution. DEMOCRAT party opposed the Civil and Voting Rights Acts of 1964-65. DEMOCRAT party was not this enlightened free love group of pot smoking Hippies in the 1960's. It was the radical Marxist foundation of modern left culture. LIBERALS think THE DEMOCRAT party are good people with good intentions. No! They are power seekers, tyrannical in nature and they are the enemy of the United States and its citizens.
> 
> AMERICA is being red pilled slowly, but could speed the process if she had a little history lesson TO ALL!!!!


I thought this was a marijuana site.


----------



## BigJer (Aug 9, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> Too late now! My plants are thriving in terracotta.


Seeing that Florida is basically built on a reef isn't your PH high?


----------



## BigJer (Aug 9, 2021)

Shiloh said:


> View attachment 275738


I read an article about this because of an issue i was having and I believe it is called cat tailing. It is caused when a budding plant gets over heated (above 90 degrees) and starts growing new buds and they grow on top of each other causing a tail looking bud. I had to toss 5 plants because the so called experts said at that point it will never mature.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2021)

Its called Fox Tailing


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 9, 2021)

BigJer said:


> I read an article about this because of an issue i was having and I believe it is called cat tailing. It is caused when a budding plant gets over heated (above 90 degrees) and starts growing new buds and they grow on top of each other causing a tail looking bud. I had to toss 5 plants because the so called experts said at that point it will never mature.


I have had fox tailing due to a heat condition and I grew it to harvest
Some of the best smoke I have grown


----------



## BigJer (Aug 9, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I have had fox tailing due to a heat condition and I grew it to harvest
> Some of the best smoke I have grown


Well hmmmm. When I figured out what it was I just left them growing an extra 5 weeks and I just cut them down and hung to dry because of room. I wondered what the old bud growth versus new bud growth would be like and glad I didn't just toss them now. The place I found the info said to chuck em


----------

